# GLX not working with intel drivers

## TSM

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

```
$ /usr/sbin/lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)
```

Xorg.0.log: https://pastebin.com/f31qU17g

make.conf: https://pastebin.com/XcmZWhbw

Most interesting (IMO) places from xorg log:

```
[    29.652] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[    29.652] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    29.652] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    29.652] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.652]    compiled for 1.19.6, module version = 1.0.0

[    29.652]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    29.652] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[    29.654] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4 (DRI2):

[    29.654] EGL_MESA_drm_image required.

[    29.654] (EE) modeset(G0): glamor initialization failed

```

```
[    29.728] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[    29.728] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[    29.728] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

[    29.728] (EE) GLX: could not load software renderer

[    29.728] (II) GLX: no usable GL providers found for screen 0

```

Any ideas how to fix this?

Note: it's a laptop that also has nvidia gpu but i've excluded nouveau from VIDEO_CARDS. If it can cause problems, tell me.

----------

## Ant P.

Can you show us "emerge -pv libdrm mesa", and maybe see if there's anything interesting in dmesg?

----------

## TSM

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Can you show us "emerge -pv libdrm mesa", and maybe see if there's anything interesting in dmesg?

 

```
# emerge -pv libdrm mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.89::gentoo  USE="-libkms -static-libs -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-17.3.1::gentoo  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -gles2 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -unwind -vaapi -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel (-freedreno) -i915 (-imx) -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

about dmesg: if you're talking about severe priority messages colored red, then nope, nothing except something harmless like pps state mismatch from i915 or mmio fault from nouveau, i've been getting them on arch where everything worked fine.

But fear not, i've already found the solution for my own problem and filed a bug that's probably related to 17.1 migration (sorry, forgot to mention that i'm on it): https://bugs.gentoo.org/645148

----------

## bunder

 *TSM wrote:*   

> about dmesg: if you're talking about severe priority messages colored red, then nope, nothing except something harmless like pps state mismatch from i915

 

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103903

i think that cropped up somewhere between 4.9 and 4.14, you can apply the patch until the fix comes in from upstream.

----------

